# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hello my akwa 470 litrów Poland



## Adam Lewicki (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello! I can not insert photograps in forum,something doesn`t
work but for everybody interested I present polish forum link
where are photographs of my aquarium.I will be very greatfull
for your opinion and comments.Greetings Adam
http://www.akva.sk/phpBB2/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=470
http://www.akwarystyka.com.pl

Galery Adam Lewicki


----------



## Adam Lewicki (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello! I can not insert photograps in forum,something doesn`t
work but for everybody interested I present polish forum link
where are photographs of my aquarium.I will be very greatfull
for your opinion and comments.Greetings Adam
http://www.akva.sk/phpBB2/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=470
http://www.akwarystyka.com.pl

Galery Adam Lewicki


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I went to this page.

It looks really nice. I'm impressed.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

